# To inkjet or not to dyesub ?



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

*Inkjet or Dyesub for home printing ?*

I currently have an HP 7150 printer, which gives somewhat OK results, but I would like to step up the quality of my prints and I know that there are newer ink layering methods and inks than what I have now. It's easy for me to compare cameras but I am a total novice when it comes to printers. I'll probably consider a price up to $500.

Your suggestions are welcome, please !

Thx

André


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

My initial research seems to show that a high end consumer inkjet will be better for home use, such as Canon's 9900i. Any thouhgts?

André


----------

